# Any one on here do engraving on brass?



## Chico (2 Feb 2022)

I am looking at making a brass index plate for my bandsaw,it is a segment of a larger circle, I know the radius, the height of segment etc and where I need the adjustment slots as well as the degree marking I need.

Anyone out there who could knock me one up, I certainly expect to pay.


----------



## Phill05 (2 Feb 2022)

Hi Chico, Yes it's something I can do for you PM me all the dims (rough scribble on paper is fine) I would draw it up for you to check if correct before cutting. I also have a stock of brass and aluminium to work from.


----------



## Chico (2 Feb 2022)

Phill, will message you later. Thank you.


----------



## Chico (3 Feb 2022)

Conversation started.


----------



## Phill05 (3 Feb 2022)

Here we are drawings done let me know if okay please or if needs any changes.


----------



## Chico (3 Feb 2022)

looks good to me, as long as that radii is right it will be sweet.


----------



## Phill05 (6 Feb 2022)

Hi Chico,
There we are your brass plate have left it for you to polish if you want to.
I won't be able to get to the post office till Tuesday but will drop you a message when I have sent it.







Edit: If you want it polished let me know


----------



## Chico (7 Feb 2022)

Phil, sorry about the tardy reply, no polish thank you as is will be fine, I intend to darken the lines then scotchbrite it clean so it will be brushed.


----------



## Chico (10 Feb 2022)

Just like to say it has arrived and an absolute top job. Very pleased I asked on here and thank you to Phill.


----------



## Chico (10 Feb 2022)

As mentioned above Phill did me a lovely job on the index plate, I got exactly what I need with no fuss at all. I just fitted it and knocked up a gash pointer.

I tried it at 0 degrees and 45 degrees and spot on. I'll add a few pics. I blacked in the lines. It is on an EB BAS 315.


----------

